# Lepsons Refurb - Pics of RS4s wanted



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Guys - thinking of getting my RS4s completely refurbed at Lepsons - anyone got any pics of theirs they'd be willing to post. Concerned the silver finish won't quite meet that of the original OEM colour.. :?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have 2 wheels done on one side and 2 standard factory wheels on the other. Trust me, they're identical. I drive 120
mile round trip to drop off, and the same to pick up. I don't trust anyone else. They call it their "chrome" finish.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks great. Mine are OEM finished in a darker grey.










Ensure it's powder coated. The wheelspecialist can match and to vwaudi members & those here with ttoc membership get a discount.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

bjgilbert said:


> Guys - thinking of getting my RS4s completely refurbed at Lepsons - anyone got any pics of theirs they'd be willing to post. Concerned the silver finish won't quite meet that of the original OEM colour.. :?


What are lepsons prices like? I've been tempted to get by RS2s done although not sure I trust anyone local to me!



wallstreet said:


> Looks great. Mine are OEM finished in a darker grey


Wallstreet - love the darker grey on your dolomite car. That's the colour I'd like to go with mine - very stealthy...


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Love the chrome finish  I find my OEMs are flaking on the inner edge of the spokes - it appears the finish around the back of the spokes is not that great - do Lepsons improve upon that?

I think its around £300 for a full refurb


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys,

I've used Lepsons 4 times this year.

I own 2 full sets of OEM 7 spoke on my 3.2 V6. They have done a full refurb of both sets, also in addition to that 2 single refurbs where I went and kerbed 2 wheels weeks after the full refurb.

There Audi finish is spot on to OEM you won't be able to tell the difference. Top quality work and great customer service, turned up late one evening and they where just about to leave but opened up again. As for cost they are not the cheapest, but then again as said its top quality, *not* just a rub down and a bit of spray. I even has a bit of laquer lift after only a week oe so on one, they tok it back and done it again, no cost to me and no questions asked.

I just paid £249 for a full set of four. Just bear in mind that they are so busy a single wheel would take 7-10 days and if you want all o fthem done you can drop off your car and collect 2 days later. As they are so busy I think that speaks for itself.
Jay


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

And another delighted Lepsons customer here!

The wheels are given a very thin powder coat as a primer layer and then are wet sprayed in the original paint colour. They have teh contract for almost all the London/M25 garages and their tyre bay is constantly full of Audi's having their wheels refurbed while the cars wait.


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally got around to doing this last month! Really impressed with the results and will post some "after" pictures tomorrow.

For now, here are the "before" shots :?


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

+1 for Lepsons

Ive used their Swindon branch 3 times and they've been bang on each time. The last time was on my RS4's and they wern't happy with the finish and asked me if it was ok if they could re-do them again free of charge!

Their car park was FULL of Range Rovers, Porche's and god knows what other top end cars all getting work done.....enough said 8)


----------



## Bhp1000 (Jan 15, 2012)

No personal experience and pics of lessons but know their reputation is excellent for refurbs...


----------

